# Anyone ride in the Dover, Delaware area?



## Odin (May 18, 2004)

I will be in the Dover, Delaware area for a few months this summer. Does anyone in this forum ride with clubs around there?


----------



## Dwaynebarry (Mar 16, 2004)

Odin said:


> I will be in the Dover, Delaware area for a few months this summer. Does anyone in this forum ride with clubs around there?


I'm up in Newark, DE. The main clubs I'm aware of are located to the north around Wilmington and Newark. The only recreational club I'm really aware of is the White Clay Bicycle Club (you could probably do a google search and find a webpage), I'm not sure if they organize anything down in Dover or not. The riding around Dover is really good for lots of lightly traveled country roads, although its quite flat.


----------



## Odin (May 18, 2004)

Thanks,
Is there a weblink or contact for the clubs up north by Newark? I dont mind driving to get in on long weekend rides. I have seen the White Plains website. Could do a search for other cities or DE in general.

Odin


----------



## Dwaynebarry (Mar 16, 2004)

Odin said:


> Thanks,
> Is there a weblink or contact for the clubs up north by Newark? I dont mind driving to get in on long weekend rides. I have seen the White Plains website. Could do a search for other cities or DE in general.
> 
> Odin


The other clubs I'm aware of are all racing teams, White Clay Bicycle Club is the only recreational club I know of in the state. There might be something down near the beaches but I've never heard of one. There are several weekly group rides in New Castle County that you could probably find out about through White Clay. Again, there might be stuff going on in Dover that I just don't know about, I would think contacting WCBC would be your best bet to find information.


----------



## Odin (May 18, 2004)

Dwaynebarry said:


> The other clubs I'm aware of are all racing teams, White Clay Bicycle Club is the only recreational club I know of in the state. There might be something down near the beaches but I've never heard of one. There are several weekly group rides in New Castle County that you could probably find out about through White Clay. Again, there might be stuff going on in Dover that I just don't know about, I would think contacting WCBC would be your best bet to find information.


That would be great, although this would be my first year I do plan on starting to race.

Thanks again.


----------

